# Lloyds shares



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

Ive got 7500 Lloyds shares and need to sell them sometime in the next 3 weeks.. anyone got a crystal ball or some advice.

I bought them at 68p a few months ago and very nearly sold at 110p (got greedy)
My house sale completes in about 3 weeks and I need to cash these in towards the deposit and obviously the more i can get the better.

Sell today?
Wait and see?


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

They are 98.8p at the time of writing this, i take it you need to all the cash for your deposit?

If you dont then i think top slicing off £5000 quids worth will till leave you with 2,500 shares as a safety net.

But you said you got too greedy @ 110p so i think you need to sell up, especially if you need it for a deposit!


----------



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

Its always hard to know when to jump in and out.. guess it comes with more experience. I have 3 weeks to pull all or at least 5000 out.


----------



## trejdelsol (Jun 15, 2009)

84 pence now  Did you sell ? I also have lloyds shares, what a rollercoaster ride!


----------



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

Might be a good time to buy back in?? RBS looks like a good buy too??


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

They've been hovering around the 95pence mark for ages i can't see anything changing in the next month.


----------



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

rmorgan84 said:


> They've been hovering around the 95pence mark for ages i can't see anything changing in the next month.


RBS are well down at 40p and Lloyds are at 80p..


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

Lol I don't think he's checked the price recently cloudnine.


----------



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

RBS and Lloyds on the move this morning.. wonder what 12.30 will bring??


----------

